# EO Blend



## santimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, I'm doing a Lavender Lemongrass Soap but I dont want the strong smell of lemongrass to overpower the lavender what could be a good blending percent?
Thanks...


----------



## maya (Apr 11, 2015)

est it out with toothpicks. 1 toothpick for each part of the scent blend you would like to create.


----------



## lsg (Apr 11, 2015)

Go easy on the lemongrass as it can overpower lavender.   I would say at least 3 parts lavender to 1 part lemongrass.  The toothpick or cotton ball test works great.  Be sure to put either in a plastic bag or sealed glass jar for several hours before sniffing.


----------



## santimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you I will try it!


----------



## JoyaEssentials (May 13, 2015)

Have you tried Lavender & Rosemary as an alternate ? smells very nice.  Both have mild yet stimulating effects on the skin - both are antiseptic and beneficial for helping blemishes and dermatitis  -

a 3 to 1 ratio of Lavender to Rosemary works well - give it a try.


----------



## cmzaha (May 13, 2015)

I agree with the 3:1 Lavender to lemongrass. It will leave a touch of lemongrass and not overpower the lavender. Do test, not all lemongrass and lavenders are equal


----------

